# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Venäjän kontit raiteille?

## teme

> Venäjän ehdotus siirtää konttiliikenne maanteiltä rautateille voisi liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläisen (kesk.) mukaan aiheuttaa Suomelle vakavia seurauksia. Siirto voisi lamaannuttaa transitoliikenteen jopa kokonaan. Vehviläinen toteaa, ettei ehdotus koske vain Suomea vaan on koko EU:n ja Venäjän välinen asia. http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_poli...a__744067.html


Mitäs foorumilla ollaan tästä mieltä? Erityisesti tästä:



> Kuljetuksia ollaan siirtämässä maanteiltä raiteille jo muutenkin, ja niihin on sitouduttu myös Kotkan satamassa. Naskin mukaan junakuljetuksia ei kuitenkaan voida lisätä määräyksillä.
> 
> - Ensin pitää rakentaa Infrastruktuuri. Nyt siihen pyritään määräyksillä, Naski toteaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitäs foorumilla ollaan tästä mieltä? Erityisesti tästä:


Tämän hetkinen infrastruktuuri ei vielä riitä koko konttiliikenteen siirtämiseksi raiteile, mutta olen kyllä sitä mieltä että se olisi tilanne johon pitäisi pyrkiä, sanoi Vehviläinen mitä sanoi. Siitä ei olisi mitään haittoja, liikenne pääteillämme rauhoittuisi mitä vähemmän rekkoja niillä ajelisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

Aikanani Venäjälle tavaraa toimittavassa firmassa työskennelleenä ymmärrän kyllä hyvin yrityksiä, jotka tahtovat tilaamansa tavaran toimitettavaksi a) suomalaisen sataman kautta ja b) rekalla. Näin he pystyvät itse edes jollain tasolla kontrolloimaan tavaran kulkua ja tietävät suunnilleen, millaisiin maksuihin missäkin vaiheessa tulee varautua. Rautateillä tavara on alttiina unohtumaan jollekin epämääräiselle sivuraiteelle, tulemaan varastetuksi, joutumaan viranomaisten mielivallan kohteeksi yms. joskin esim. Pietarin satama on riskinä vielä moninkertainen.

----------


## JSL

Kumipyöräliikenteen väheneminen on aina hyvä asia. Älkää nyt valittako tästä, kun normaalisti valitatte että Suomessa ei ole enää tarpeeksi tavarajunia!

----------


## SD202

> Kumipyöräliikenteen väheneminen on aina hyvä asia. Älkää nyt valittako tästä, kun normaalisti valitatte että Suomessa ei ole enää tarpeeksi tavarajunia!


Tässä tilanteessa lisäjunat olisivat varmaankin tervetulleita:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_poli...00_747300.html

----------


## teme

> Tässä tilanteessa lisäjunat olisivat varmaankin tervetulleita:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/talous_ja_poli...00_747300.html


Ja samaan aikaan valitetaaan että raiteille ole kapasiteettia... jokin tässä haisee. Ihan mielenkiintoinen, toki vaalikirjoitus, mutta kuitenkin:




> Viime vuonna Suomen kautta kuljetettiin Venäjälle 196 000 konttia, joista vain 7 000 rautateitse. Heidi Hautalan ja Hanna Holopaisen mielestä liikenneministeri Vehviläisen on tuettava konttikuljetuksien siirtämistä enemmän raiteille. Junakuljetukset ovat ekologisempia ja turvallisempia kuin rekkakuljetukset. Tuoreessa muistissamme ovat vielä Etelä-Karjalaa ja Kymenlaaksoa rasittaneet rekkajonot, jotka ulottuivat kymmenien kilometrien päähän raja-asemilta ja niiden mukana tuomat liikenneturvallisuus- ja ympäristöriskit. Näistä syistä Kaakkois-Suomen Vihreät ovat vaatineet, että suuri osa rekkaliikenteestä siirretään raiteille, toteaa Holopainen.


En ymmärrä tavararaiteiden kapasiteetista yhtään mitään, mutta näin maallikkona laskeskelen seuraavasti: Jos 189 000 konttia vuodessa kuljetettaisiin rautateitse, niin se on keskimäärin 518 konttia päivässä. Jos yhteen tavaravaunuun menee kaksi konttia, niin tuo on 259 vaunua päivässä. Kuutisen tavarajunaa? Onko se nyt niin hirveän paljon, vai onko tässä taas vastassa ne kansalliset erityisolosuhteet?




> Muutokset on tehtävä Venäjän vaatimuksista riippumatta. Tarvitsemme enemmän välityskapasiteettia raideliikenteeseen ja raide- ja rekkaliikenteen kilpailutilanteen tasapainottamista. Ympäristö- ja sosiaalisten kustannusten on näyttävä kuljetusten hinnoissa, jotta syntyy taloudellinen kannustin valita kestävämpiä kuljetustapoja. Raideliikenne maksaa tällä hetkellä infrastruktuurista, joten tilanne tulisi olla sama rekkaliikenteessä. Tällä hetkellä saasteet, melu, teiden kuluminen ja onnettomuudet jäävät suomalaisten maksettaviksi
> http://www.heidihautala.fi/2009/05/v...man-raiteille/


Rekkaliikenteen piilokustannukset ovat todella huomattavat liikenneinfrassa. Yksi pääsyy minkä takia suomessa moottoritierakentaminen maksaa niin tuhottomasti on nimenomaan nuo raskaan liikenteen leveät kaistat, ihan normaaleja kaksikaistaisia maanteitä voitaisiin ihan vaan kaistamaalauksella muuttaa nelikaistaiseksi jos niillä ajettaisiin vain henkilöautoilla ja pakettiautoilla. Koskahan autoliitto herää tähän?

----------


## hylje

> En ymmärrä tavararaiteiden kapasiteetista yhtään mitään, mutta näin maallikkona laskeskelen seuraavasti: Jos 189 000 konttia vuodessa kuljetettaisiin rautateitse, niin se on keskimäärin 518 konttia päivässä. Jos yhteen tavaravaunuun menee kaksi konttia, niin tuo on 259 vaunua päivässä. Kuutisen tavarajunaa? Onko se nyt niin hirveän paljon, vai onko tässä taas vastassa ne kansalliset erityisolosuhteet?


Huippukuorma voi hyvin olla siellä tuhannessa kontissa yhtenä päivänä. Mutuna siis, minä kun en kykene saamaan käsiini riittävän tarkkoja tilastoja. Sekin olisi vasta se kymmenisen tavarajunaa.

Investointien tarve on silti merkittävä: lisää raiteita itärajalle, enemmän vetureita joko Sr-sarjasta tai kokonaan uuteen luokkaan, nopeammin kulkevia tavaravaunuja (140km/h?)... Toisaalta E18-tien parannuksia voidaan siten kutistaa merkittävästi ja uuden ratainfran ylijäämäkapasiteetti on käyttökelpoista muullekkin liikenteelle kuten paikallisjunille.

----------

